# The transformation of the stall into a workshop



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Finally, for the first time, the day before yesterday(thursday. you know before friday) at nine o'clock in the evening I closed the door of my new workshop. Why then? I installed it. 
Before xmas I have to deliver an elm tabletop, 60kg, and three mushroom shaped sewing utilitys. Oh yes and all the undone presents. I gues the lathe is my tool for making the pressents because it is so quick. 90% or so, of all the work can be made while the piece of wood is atached to the lathe.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Are you closed in and heated now too? Minus 35 here tonight. Too cold to work without heat.


----------



## MartinW (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi Esko,

my gratulations that you made it in time 
I just hope the weather was to your advantage.....

if you find time inbetween all those other jobs, maybe you could post some photos of your new shop? I wonder how you decided to go with it, after all the thoughts you spent on how to build it.

Most of my christmas presents this year are lathe made, too. So I'm sure you will make it - and with your energy, more than just in time..... ;-)

Good luck, and Merry Christmas - and a really good start into the year 2000 and 14 
Martin​


----------



## vzbingo (Mar 1, 2012)

Glad to Hear it Esko. It should be a lot more comfortable working inside a dedicated shop, especially if it's heated! And pictures would be great! ;o]

Did you ever find latches for your windows?
Have a Merry Christmas and a safe, profitable, & most of all, Happy New Year.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank's Charles! Our winter hasn't started yet. I like it. We have two types of w. here: warm and stormy or long and very cold and I can't deside which I like "more".
Thank's Martin! I really did it. The darkest time of the year isn't the best time for long lasting prestation. Ofcourse I have some things to do like the interior stuff but now it is warm!!! 
Thanks Doug! (and all the rest of you who have been following my progress). Can you imagine how nice it is to close the door and in same prosess close the noice the coldnes and the darkness outside! I'll post a heap of pictures in "The transformation of the sta... part II" Now i have to sleep so my wife can have some nice presents.
Ps. I try to count the time i've done my time at the shop site but I guess it started three months ago. I started to be quite fedup with it but happy to have a workshop. Sounds twisted... Today I deliwered the elm tabletop and the mushroom shaped sewing utilitys. My client was soooooo happy to get them before xmas ( well I had promissed them before that but nobody ever sayed anything about how many day's or hours before before would have been propriate. I got my pay and she got her order. I'm happy and she is happy.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Good going. And I agree, heat in a shop in the winter is a wonderful thing to have. Just wish mine had better heat.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Here in Sydney, cold in the winter is no problem.

Today is 36° C, [97°F] so working outside is doubtful. 

Would love to see pictures of the Elm tabletop, Esko.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

You know Doug, I have been so ocupaid with this shop project that I haven't had the power to think of anything else than getting the shop heated before I start doing the tabletop... I made it and I'm very happy with it. When the holydays are over and the shop finished I can start thinking of the "minor details".
Your so right Theo. A heated work shop is worth to have. Maby you shouldnt think that a bigger heater is the only solution to get the shop warmer. How about adding more insulation and stoping the draft. I used xps http://www.finnfoam.fi/files/8113/5530/7227/2550.pdf
Insulation in the roof and in wall's a wool with a lambda 39. 100-150mm. Half of the walls are made of stone material 88mm. thick and the other half has a timber frame. My heater is only 1500W. but it' warm outside max. +4C so the temp inside is +20C. In my opinion a little bit to warm for a workshop.
You know James sometimes you just have to work outside even sleet is penetrating your ears and eyes with 15m/s +0C... Then you just have to trust your self that you know that there is a reason why you are there...
Fixing pictures a little bit later in that second part


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

> You know James sometimes you just have to work outside even sleet is penetrating your ears and eyes with 15m/s +0C... Then you just have to trust your self that you know that there is a reason why you are there...


Thank you for that statement of faith, Esko
I am glad it is you and not I......


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

_"You know James sometimes you just have to work outside even sleet is penetrating your ears and eyes with 15m/s +0C... "_

Walking the dog, yes; woodworking, not so much.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

I think it would be to much asked from you Aussies. We have generally one month without nightfost, july, so we ought to be familiar with it. It's like a second cousine... You know Dan that sometimes you have to work outside even it is colder. The worst part is that the tools are also very cool...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

_"You know Dan that sometimes you have to work outside even it is colder. "_
Heh...no, I don't!  
I don't mind working outdoors, in the Sun, on a hot day; rain or cold, not gonna happen. Been there and done that.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Good for you Dan ;-)


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Tiny said:


> I think it would be to much asked from you Aussies. We have generally one month without nightfost, july, so we ought to be familiar with it. It's like a second cousine... You know Dan that sometimes you have to work outside even it is colder. The worst part is that the tools are also very cool...


Take off your gloves when you grab the tools, you won't have to worry about them slipping. The only worry is how do you get the tool off.:lol:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> _"You know Dan that sometimes you have to work outside even it is colder. "_
> Heh...no, I don't!
> I don't mind working outdoors, in the Sun, on a hot day; rain or cold, not gonna happen. Been there and done that.


Easy to say that Dan, but another thing to actually be able to do it. It is -30C here this morning. It snowed and blew yesterday and I have snowdrifts in my driveway up to 50 cm deep. I can make it out with 4 wheel drive today but after the next storm? No choice but to go out and hope the snow blower will fire up.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

..._this_ should put things in perspective! (Remember, it's Summer down there)
Icebreaker gets stuck on way to rescue trapped ship - YouTube


----------



## vzbingo (Mar 1, 2012)

Maybe we could send a few of our politicians to help with the snow and ice. Lots of hot air!


----------

